
No Deal, No Review – No to Elsevier's Unfair Deals - aqsalose
http://www.nodealnoreview.org/
======
aqsalose
Some previous discussion on HN about Elsevier's policies:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13161538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13161538)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13187315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13187315)

